# how to kill algae?



## mjw1476 (20 Apr 2009)

ive got an iwagumi set up with glosso, hairgrass,, e.tennellus and e.vivipara. the tank has only been going for 6 weeks but has used all the filters,wood, gravel etc from the old tank just with a fresh batch of plants. some of the wood had some green beard algae which has spread. i had a little trouble with one of the two filters so flow was reduced for a week or so. over that time the green beard algae spread on the wood, now the filter is going again the algae doesnt seem to be spreading but is unsightly and the shrimp dont seem to be doing alot. Ive got 3 large amanos and around 10 cherrys, with alot of smaller ones which have evaded the cardinals.

is there any way i can get rid of it? shrimp dont seem interested! is it worth spotting it with easy carb, havent tried it before but there is a fair amount over two large logs.

cheers


----------



## Dan Crawford (20 Apr 2009)

Could we have some more details please?
Photoperiod
Ferts
CO2 etc
This will give us a better chance in finding the cause, rather than just how to kill it...


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (20 Apr 2009)

mjw1476 said:
			
		

> ive got an iwagumi set up with glosso, hairgrass,, e.tennellus and e.vivipara. the tank has only been going for 6 weeks but has used all the filters,wood, gravel etc from the old tank just with a fresh batch of plants. some of the wood had some green beard algae which has spread. i had a little trouble with one of the two filters so flow was reduced for a week or so. over that time the green beard algae spread on the wood, now the filter is going again the algae doesnt seem to be spreading but is unsightly and the shrimp dont seem to be doing alot. Ive got 3 large amanos and around 10 cherrys, with alot of smaller ones which have evaded the cardinals.
> 
> is there any way i can get rid of it? shrimp dont seem interested! is it worth spotting it with easy carb, havent tried it before but there is a fair amount over two large logs.
> 
> cheers



I have a few little tuffs appeared on my bogwood and some green dust algae on the glass - but I have been experimenting with my spray bar ie adding an extra section. the bar has now been removed and I have squirted some easycarbo on the GBA using a pippet that will get rid of it. As for correct Co2 levels and water distribution I cannot pass comment as I am playing about with mine, Clive will advise you more give him a message.

Regards

Paul.


----------



## ceg4048 (20 Apr 2009)

As Dan Crawford states, you'll need to post more data regarding your tank as well as your maintenance, fertilization and CO2 schedules.

Cheers,


----------



## Simon D (20 Apr 2009)

Also the amount of lighting (WPG) and filtration/flow rate would help 

Full tank stats basically.


----------



## mjw1476 (21 Apr 2009)

right,

its a rio 180, so around 200 litres, sloped gravel to one side, ive got fluval 205 and 4 plus with spray bar. lights are two 39w t5s with reflectors on for 7 hours, was 8 hours up to last week. ferts are po4 & no3 on mon, wed, fri & trace elements from AE on tues, thurs,sat. as stated on AE  website for 150l tank. got 20ish cardinals, 5 endlers and loads of shrimp. gravel is aquasoil, matured in other tank for 6 months. clean 40 - 50% every week, normally monday night. feed sparingly but its engulfed within seconds. clean the filters alternately every two weeks. co2 is constant through the spray bar and the drop checker shows green on the other side of the tank?

anything else let me know. i really dont know whats wrong?

if i already have the algae will it continue to spread?

cheers


----------



## Dan Crawford (21 Apr 2009)

Well i'm stumped i'm afraid, sorry


----------



## mjw1476 (21 Apr 2009)

GREAT, that means im proper screwed if someone with your experience doesnt know!!

i know ive got relatively slow growing plants that may have contributed, i think its just a case of killing it off at the moment!! is excel the best route to go down as the wood is quite embedded. ill try and get some photos to show but havent got anywhere near a decent camera.


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Apr 2009)

how is circulation in the tank?
is water movement ok throughtout all areas in the tank? Algae tnds to appear in the areas with less flow.


----------



## mjw1476 (21 Apr 2009)

well i think the two filters add up to around what is acceptable, the spray bar is on the right hand side of the tank going the full length of the tank, the 205 sprays out diagonally from the back right, so possibly the logs are not getting the full effect but all plants seem to be swaying with the force, even under the logs, might try repositioning. also do i need some form of magnesium in my tank?

am i right in propogating eleocharis vivipara by snipping off the ne shoots at the tip? Ive replanted the new shoots two days ago so spose ill wait and see!

also does anyone know how qucik the plants grow as listed in the 1st post?


----------



## Steve Smith (21 Apr 2009)

Interesting question about the Eleocharis.  I don't think you can do it this way.  It usually spreads via runners under the substrate, which pop up new clusters of shoots ever few cm.  Let us know if they grow though


----------



## ceg4048 (21 Apr 2009)

First of all we have not yet properly identified the algae and this is the key to the mystery. I'm not familiar with "green bear algae". Is this actually BBA that just happens to look green? If so the mystery is solved and we will know that this is a CO2/flow issue.

Secondly, you have not yet identified your dosing scheme such as how much NO3/PO4 your are adding. This information is critical.

Thirdly, you have not explained your CO2 implementation sufficiently. What does "co2 is constant through the spray bar" mean? Does this mean that CO2 is on 24 hours per day? If not do you use a solenoid and if so at what point relative to the light going on does the CO2 go on?

Are you using and external CO2 diffuser or an internal one? If it is an internal one where is it placed relative to the spraybar?

Do you have any photos so that we can avoid guesswork? If no photos are available could you compare your algae with the photos shown on JamesC's Algae Guide and report back?

Only by being detailed and systematic can the issue be resolved. Identifying the algae is 99% of determining the cause and solution. You have already stated that when flow is reduced the algae spread and when higher flow was restored the spread was arrested, therefore you already have at least some limited correlation to flow.

Cheers,


----------



## mjw1476 (21 Apr 2009)

well i recieved them from plantsalive the other day with small little 'V's on top so didnt think anything of it but a few days passed and the little things started to grow visible shoots and roots, about 2cm long on both so chopped them off and planted them so will see if they take.

like you i thought they were like e.parvulus and grew by runners, so bit surprised!


----------



## mjw1476 (22 Apr 2009)

ok, thanks ceg.

well i dont think its BBA as i did have a little spot of that when the filter was removed and although it looks the same its completely different in colour!
it looks like the 1st photo on google images if you type in green brush algae. cant seem to copy and paste it.
yes the co2 is on 24 hours a day but i scrapped the diffuser, i have the co2 line directly into the spray bar that sprays tiny bubbles out of the holes. ill get a photo to demonstrate, however the drop checker on the opposite side of the tank reads lime green.
ill try and get some photos and report back when i get in tonight and hopefully get a diagnosis.

nearly forgot,
kno3 - 7.5ml - mon,wed,fri
kh2po4 - 10ml - mon,wed,fri
trace elements - 15ml - tue thur sat.
cleaned 40-50% normally monday, sometimes sunday.

thanks for your help and interest.


----------



## Simon D (22 Apr 2009)

Probably a silly question as you seem to be doing most thing right, but is the tank getting lots of natural light from windows or even direct sunlight?


----------



## plantbrain (22 Apr 2009)

One thing to be very careful about, even if you think you are "hot to trot", an expert, or any other thing that makes you believe everything you think..........is the old CO2 issue.

There are a few ways to address it.
Rule out everything else first, nutrient seem okay to me, even if lean or high........
Light?

I'd reduce it, this takes the demand off CO2 and nutrients.

CO2?
Now comes to the hard part, eye balling right amount. I'd suggest adding CO2 only when it's needed, reason being you can add more with much less fish stress and higher current if you add it only during the day cycle.

Plants add O2 during the day, so that helps fish breath easier in relation to higher CO2.
At night, plants do not add O2............so don't waste it nor needlessly stress fish.

Do not sacrifice current to save CO2 either, nor rely heavily on Drop checkers and ph/KH.
They get you close, but you have to eyeball the effects often.
You might consider Easy Carb etc till you dial in the CO2 better.

This will help hurt the algae, help the plants etc, also water changes and perhaps a 3 days blackout can beat back many species of algae without too much issue to plants, gloss will get leggy, but just mow it and it'll come back later.

Try Excel and CO2/more water changes for now though, reduced the light intensity etc.
That typically takes care of most issues.

Focus on making the plants grow, not killing the algae.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

